# Can I speak to Mr. Ito?



## NoimPorta

Hi, would this be correct?

xxx

Yet another question... on the phone when you have to get to talk to somebody, let's say Mr. Ito would this be correct:

Ito-san to hanasemasu ka?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Eso

xxx
The second one, I think should be:
"Ito-san wa irrashaimasu ka?"
I've only heard this phrase used on the phone so I figure it would work in this situation as well. Especially if it's in a business setting.


----------



## shiremono

Hi/Konnichiwa

I agree with Eso.

xxx

The second one;
"Ito-san wa *irasshaimasu* ka?"
(minor correction).


----------



## NoimPorta

Thanks a lot to both of you for your answers...

A small confirmation:

"Ito-san wa *irasshaimasu* ka?" means "Can I speak to Mr.Ito?"  ?

Sorry for the possible confusion... but i am not sure if the way I put the question it is clear.


Thanks in advance




shiremono said:


> Hi/Konnichiwa
> 
> I agree with Eso.
> 
> On the first one,
> "Kaigi wa *ikaga* deshita ka"
> should be more formal.
> 
> The second one;
> "Ito-san wa *irasshaimasu* ka?"
> (minor correction).


----------



## vmunoz

Actually, irasshaimasu is the honorific equivalent of imasu, so you're rather asking  if Mr. Ito is there, but I guess it is always understood that you're asking in order to talk to him.


----------



## shiremono

Ditto.
So you could say "Ito-san wa *imasu* ka?" to mean "Can I speak to Mr.Ito?"
It sounds rather blunt though. If the person on the phone and Mr.Ito are your colleagues, it is natural.


----------



## Aoyama

> on the phone when you have to get to talk to somebody, let's say Mr. Ito would this be correct


*irasshaimasu ka* is one possibility (the simplest). But if you are on the phone, talking to somebody and asking to talk to someone else (to be connected to someone else) then you could have :
(Ito san) to *kawatte itadakemasuka* /* tsunagatte itadakemasuka* = could you switch /connect me to ... Polite form here.


----------



## cheshire

Funny nobody mentioned "Ito san to ohanashi dekimasuka?" is OK, too.

*



tsunagatte itadakemasuka

Click to expand...

Is this typo right? It should be "tsunagete" or "otsunagi shite"*


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, my mistake somewhere ...


----------

